# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Can I switch from Deca to Tren?

## wrestless

Can anyone out there give me any advice personally on this matter? I want to switch from Deca to Tren in 4 weeks. Want to do Tren for the last 8 wks of cycle, I have been on Prop and Deca for 4 weeks stopped Deca 1 wk ago. If it is a problem switching then Ill just go back to Deca, just heard that Tren is better than Deca f
or hardning. Also doing .25 eod of AI Any help much apreciated

----------


## champ14

I can't tell you the scientific research behind it but i did it with great results. I switched at the 4 week mark and everything shot up including my strength. Size, more vascular and leaner. In the 4 weeks from deca I gained a solid 7 pounds from 200 to 207 but mild strength gains. When I switched I got up to 212 but strength went way up ad much leaner and dry

----------


## champ14

I did and loved it. Strength and size shot up and very dry

----------

